# Barking/Biting



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

My dog Checkers keeps barking at strangers (and sometimes us), and biting even us sometimes. He used to be very shy of people, and i like that he is becoming more confident, but I think he is becoming a little too confident. He especially keeps barking and biting my friend, which i am really worried about. Please help.


----------

